# Durango to Moab...



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anyone done Durango-Moab with the San Juan Hut System?

Considering this for the summer, and would like to hear opinions from anyone who's done it in the past. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have not personally done the hut to hut, but am planning a trip with some friends this summer as well. I good friend of mine did it 2 summers ago and he raves about how awesome it was. Looking at the pics he took i can say it looks phenomenal. He did say it was pretty warm when he went (July) but he also said it was the best bike trip he's ever done, and coming from him it must be good, this guy takes trips everywhere. He said there was way more food in the cabins than he expected with a real good selection. I'm looking forward to this trip and hoping to have as good of time as my buddy did his first go around.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

I haven't done it... but here's a challenge for somebody crazier than me.

Grand Junction via Tabeguache Trail to Montrose. Ride road for a while to catch the Alpine Plateau dirt road towards Lake City. Ride more road then get up on the CT at Spring Creek pass. Ride the CT to Durango. Ride the Durango to Moab hut trail. Ride the Kokopelli trail back to Grand Junction.


Timing on this one would be the trick and might make it rather unlikely. August-September is about the only time to get on the CT, and that's probably the hottest driest time for the desert sections... 
and there's a good bit of pavement involved unless someone tries a bit harder to find a good route.
Mileage on this loop will be huge.


----------



## lindsayr (Feb 27, 2012)

I did the Durango to Moab hut trip with San Juan Hut Systems last September. It was incredible and can't recommend it enough. Unfortunately, our group only had time for the five day version so we didn't go as far as Moab. There are several single track options the first few days and I would recommend riding all of these optional trails as the riding was excellent. Also, it is worth streamlining your packing to avoid carrying extras. Food was great in each of the huts and we didn't have issues following the GPS route and maps.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmmm, I wonder what it would be like to append this to the Colorado Trail Race...

Anyone got a GPX file for the route, including the singletrack sections?


----------



## Kelly Ryan (Feb 27, 2012)

OK so I know this is getting a little off topic from the original post, but I felt compelled to let you know that this summer there is going to be an epic race using the San Juan Hut Systems' Durango to Moab route. There will be a 7-Day supported stage race AND for the truly crazy, a Solo Epic Adventure. For more info you can check out San Juan Huts 200. Getting back to the original post mTec, I work with the San Juan Hut Systems and would be happy to answer any questions here you or anyone else have about the routes. :thumbsup:


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Kelly Ryan said:


> OK so I know this is getting a little off topic from the original post, but I felt compelled to let you know that this summer there is going to be an epic race using the San Juan Hut Systems' Durango to Moab route. There will be a 7-Day supported stage race AND for the truly crazy, a Solo Epic Adventure. For more info you can check out San Juan Huts 200. Getting back to the original post mTec, I work with the San Juan Hut Systems and would be happy to answer any questions here you or anyone else have about the routes. :thumbsup:


Post a GPX file? Your site refers to it, but I can't seem to find the link. Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Ryan (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey TobyGadd, we generally give out GPS info after someone has either signed up for a trip or the race. If you have a specific purpose for the GPX files PM me. Thanks. 
-Kelly Ryan and the San Juan Hut Systems
San Juan Hut Systems


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Kelly Ryan said:


> Hey TobyGadd, we generally give out GPS info after someone has either signed up for a trip or the race. If you have a specific purpose for the GPX files PM me. Thanks.
> -Kelly Ryan and the San Juan Hut Systems
> San Juan Hut Systems


I was thinking that it might be fun to tack this on to the end of the CTR someday--and it would be interesting to look at the actual route. Not sure what you have to lose by posting a GPX file for gawkers like me. I'm sure that somebody will create and post their own someday--so you might as well get credit first, eh?


----------



## isignay (Jun 1, 2011)

Any luck with that GPX? I was considering tacking on some extra mileage from durango to Moab once I finish the CT in August


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Toby, did they send you a GPX file??


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going with a group of 8 in July. We've been gearing up for this trip since last year and can't wait. 
All new bikes, new gear, new training schedule. It's gonna be a blast! At least I hope so.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

lindsayr said:


> I did the Durango to Moab hut trip with San Juan Hut Systems last September. It was incredible and can't recommend it enough. Unfortunately, our group only had time for the five day version so we didn't go as far as Moab. There are several single track options the first few days and I would recommend riding all of these optional trails as the riding was excellent. Also, it is worth streamlining your packing to avoid carrying extras. Food was great in each of the huts and we didn't have issues following the GPS route and maps.





Kelly Ryan said:


> OK so I know this is getting a little off topic from the original post, but I felt compelled to let you know that this summer there is going to be an epic race using the San Juan Hut Systems' Durango to Moab route. There will be a 7-Day supported stage race AND for the truly crazy, a Solo Epic Adventure. For more info you can check out San Juan Huts 200. Getting back to the original post mTec, I work with the San Juan Hut Systems and would be happy to answer any questions here you or anyone else have about the routes. :thumbsup:


I know it's been over a year since this post, but do you have any recommendations for someone who's never done a trip like this before?

My setup will be a full-suspension 29er running tubeless Ardents, 2.4fr and 2.25rr, with two small gas-tank type packs on the frame, a small handlebar pack and a still undetermined under-seat pack. I'll be carrying a Osprey Manta 36 with 3L's of water, a Platypus 34oz bottle, and one 24oz water bottle on the frame. I'm trying to figure out how to fit a second water bottle and a rear seat pack.

Are the single track alternate routes the type where I'll have to be off the back of the saddle much? I ask because I haven't picked a saddle pack yet and if I get a large one like the Revelant Design Pika, I was thinking it might get in the way.

Any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

The group I was part of in September 2011 had an assortment of bikes and pack options. I used a seatpost mounted Revelate bag, a small frame pack, gastank on an aluminum hardtail 650b. I had an Ergon pack on my back. The seat pack was not in the way when riding out of the saddle. I used Stan's wheels tubeless with Pacenti Neomoto tires, 2.3f/2.1r. I had a 70oz hydration bag and carried at least two 20oz bottles. The single track is worth the extra mileage, although we got lost each of the first two days when the route became confused due to changes to the trails after the routes were set.

Others in my group rode anything from full suspensions with Old man Mountain racks and panniers to Ti hardtales with framepacks and seatpacks.

It was an great trip.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

lindsayr said:


> I did the Durango to Moab hut trip with San Juan Hut Systems last September. It was incredible and can't recommend it enough. Unfortunately, our group only had time for the five day version so we didn't go as far as Moab. There are several single track options the first few days and I would recommend riding all of these optional trails as the riding was excellent. Also, it is worth streamlining your packing to avoid carrying extras. Food was great in each of the huts and we didn't have issues following the GPS route and maps.





Kelly Ryan said:


> OK so I know this is getting a little off topic from the original post, but I felt compelled to let you know that this summer there is going to be an epic race using the San Juan Hut Systems' Durango to Moab route. There will be a 7-Day supported stage race AND for the truly crazy, a Solo Epic Adventure. For more info you can check out San Juan Huts 200. Getting back to the original post mTec, I work with the San Juan Hut Systems and would be happy to answer any questions here you or anyone else have about the routes. :thumbsup:





Dream Plus said:


> The group I was part of in September 2011 had an assortment of bikes and pack options. I used a seatpost mounted Revelate bag, a small frame pack, gastank on an aluminum hardtail 650b. I had an Ergon pack on my back. The seat pack was not in the way when riding out of the saddle. I used Stan's wheels tubeless with Pacenti Neomoto tires, 2.3f/2.1r. I had a 70oz hydration bag and carried at least two 20oz bottles. The single track is worth the extra mileage, although we got lost each of the first two days when the route became confused due to changes to the trails after the routes were set.
> 
> Others in my group rode anything from full suspensions with Old man Mountain racks and panniers to Ti hardtales with framepacks and seatpacks.
> 
> It was an great trip.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------

